# Word for the day catchpenny



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

I just encountered this word for the first time and it caught my attention because it describes pretty much what I've been doing for the past couple of years to earn a living.

Word of the Day
catchpenny
made to sell readily at a low price, regardless of value or use.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

That's an old word Josiah9 [but a good one!] Do you have a feeling for words? I do too, and it's always nice to find a new word, also some words are just good to say [like felicitations].


----------



## Josiah (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, oakapple, a day or so ago I commented about how much I enjoyed the word murmuration. So much so that I would occasionally use it in some entirely inappropriate context giving it a meaning of my own and baffling the person I was talking too. That's not how language is suppose to work, but I excuse myself and say I'm just taking poetic license.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Ha-ha! In other words you are like Humpty Dumpty?When he is talking to Alice, he says that a word is whatever he chooses it to mean.


----------

